# Who's turning One tomorrow...



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

You talkin' to me?









Party prep is well underway....loot tags for the dogs' loot bags done...wait till you see the loot - will post later!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

CUTE!!!! Roscoe says, "I wish you didn't live so far away so I could play at Kipling's party!"


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday tomorrow Kipling!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kipling arty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kipling looks very nonchalant about the whole thing so far!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Indeed he is...tres nonchalent...until the humbling hairstyle incident moments ago - posted on body language thread...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Have a great party and tell your mom to take tons of pics


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Kipling!!!*


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Today is your day, enjoy it Kipling. *Happy Birthday*


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday Kipling! LOVE AND KISSES from IZZO


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy first birthday buddy!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Kipling!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kipling!! Sounds like your Mom has planned quite a day for you! Have fun! 
You really are cute in your new haircut - even when Mom messed with your hair (body language thread)!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi sez: "Happy Birthday, Buddy!!! Bein' one is cool, cause evryone thinks yer all growed up!"


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi everybody - thanks for all the warm wishes!! So far my day has been great. I got to hang out with mommy and daddy. They're very busy prepping for my big bash tonight...here's me with the loot for the doggies

And yes...those are poo bags but inside is a really cool toy!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kipling! Beamer would like to meet you one day!

Ryan


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very cute! Now, is Kipling a 'cream' color hav??


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Have a great birthday, Kipling! Have your Mommy post lots of pictures, too!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

This is the kids' loot - bike packs with some goodies inside









Inside - Scooby snacks, dog bone candy, dog tag, and oops...poo bag?









Let's take a closer look at that poo bag! hmmm...looks more like giant tootsie rolls to me!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

whimsy said:


> very cute! Now, is Kipling a 'cream' color hav??


I've never been sure what colour to call him - his darker areas are apricot and he's more white in his face ...


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Sounds like both dogs and kids alike will have a great time celebrating tonight! Happy Birthday Kipling!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Beamer said:


> Happy Birthday Kipling! Beamer would like to meet you one day!
> 
> Ryan


Kipling wants to meet Beamer too - though Beamer doesn't get to teach Kipling any of that h*mping behaviour


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You are a riot, Sylvia!!! Have a great time with your birthday boy tonight. I think this is the most elaborate puppy party we've seen!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

What I am is crazy..I'm a sucker for a theme!

Kipling got a yummy card from his best gal pal Crosbie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

KSC said:


> What I am is crazy..I'm a sucker for a theme!
> 
> Kipling got a yummy card from his best gal pal Crosbie
> 
> View attachment 30186


ound:Hav a great birthday party Kipling!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Kipling! Wishing you many socks!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Well my friends - we had quite a party....

There were three fur-guests - Me, my brother Jersey and our best gal pal Crosbie.









We played a bunch of games - first we played a racing game where one human kid stood in the center of the yard with pup while the other human kid stood far away. On GO - all three kids called three dogs...first one to their kid won - I, Kipling, took that one.

Then we jumped through a hoola hoop - well...Crosbie and Jersey were not keen. They walked around. I, Kipling, hopped on through.

The next game was my favourite - a timed race - two humans - one on each side of the yard - Kipling come...I raced to that end...then the other one called me back..Kipling come - 8 seconds...I won that game too...

Then we had a dress up relay - all of us had to wear a scarf, shades and cape - Jersey won that one.

Last - we did freeze dance with out human kids to "who let the dogs out" - that's me cutting a rug









At one point a glass broke so for our safety we needed to wait in the crate - I shared nicely with Jersey









And there were presents - I got a cool chewy ball, and a beaver thingy, and some treats.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

We had some cool food for the humans - hot dogs...and these...









And for puppies...









Crosbie got all pretty for us


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

That's Jersey and I - the birthday boys









Great party mommy....got any more treats?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What sweet photos!!Looks like a good time was had by all!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your birthday pix with us, Kipling! But... WHERE ARE YOUR NEW SOCKS!?!?!?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pictures! Looks like a fun time was had by all!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2: Happy Birthday :clap2:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the pictures! Your theme party looked great and I love all your choices to keep with them theme! Is Jersey yours? If so, I don't think I've ever "met" him/her? What type of dog is Jersey?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

good buddy said:


> I love the pictures! Your theme party looked great and I love all your choices to keep with them theme! Is Jersey yours? If so, I don't think I've ever "met" him/her? What type of dog is Jersey?


No Jersey isn't mine - he's my friend's and he's Kipling's littermate - he's havanese too but he was matted he needed to be shaved down so he looks different. When he's shaggier they look more alike


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> Thanks for sharing your birthday pix with us, Kipling! But... WHERE ARE YOUR NEW SOCKS!?!?!?


I know!! Kipling says there are plenty of socks in the laundry hamper.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

KSC said:


> No Jersey isn't mine - he's my friend's and he's Kipling's littermate - he's havanese too but he was so matted he needed to be shaved down and with his ears trimmed we know he doesn't look havanese. He's always had smaller ears...


Oh lol! I thought you were hiding your other dog from us! All three dogs look well groomed so I just figured you took Jersey in when you took Kipling in!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Kipling! Great pictures! Loved the "goody bags". Looks like Kipling had a great birthday bash.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a wonderful theme and party! :clap2: Great pictures, too :thumb:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll have to start planning now for Dizzie's 2nd B'day,I know it's not until next March, but after seeing that magnificent party,Dizzie is expecting great things!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL...I've already stated quite clearly this is a one time thing..when Kipling turns two we celebrate more low key - but it was worth it this year. Everyone was smiling and laughing and it was warm for the first time the whole week - felt like we all kicked off our summer together celebrating the boys' special first birthday!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great party! And what a neezer thing to do to invite a non neezer (even though she looks like a giant one!)


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

She does doesn't she? When she was new she really inspired us to want a fluffy bit of somethin' like she was..but this breed is just too big for us. We know the havanese was the right choice for us but were so happy that our puppy ended up looking so much like Crosbie...she played so well with our boys.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a great doggie party!! Thanks for sharing as I loved all the pictures. I think you could start a business giving parties...lol


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you! It's my creative outlet when I get carried away like this...


----------

